# Hello Everyone



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello everyone. So, I was recommended to join this site by a friend in an online game while we were talking about writing and he was having issues finding mine elsewhere. When it comes to introductions, it is hard for me to start but once I do... everything comes out. At the moment I am almost 19, my birthday is February 10th (hurry up please), and for the past six to seven months I have had a severe case of writer's block. A few years ago I had actually been in a severe state of depression and that's when I really took up writing as a hobby. When I was hospitalized for a five month period I found myself just reading and writing at every chance I could, and drawing but that just so happens to be off-topic. I write things ranging from poetry to fiction of multiple kinds, but most of my works are never finished as I lose inspiration or I get hit by writer's block. I'll read almost anything that catches my interest. I remember when I was in middle school and elementary school my favorite thing's to read were Captain Underpants books... Since then it's kind of veered off to actual books but you get the picture. At the moment I am really just an avid gamer, but I really want to get back into writing more and hope to get some inspiration and help/tips on some of the things I have written. 







P.S. I hope all of you are having a wonderful year so far. And remember you are amazing.


----------



## Greimour (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey man.

Glad you decided to go ahead with the introduction. Glad you also decided to join 

Also hope you stick around. 

The drawing thing is also welcome here, just so you know. All creative methods and forms are welcome. Drawing, music, literature, poetry, lyrics, arts and crafts, etc. If you create it yourself, bring it on over. ^_^

The site has a lot to offer and the people on the site even more so. You just have to get used to the place and be brave enough to put yourself out there. 

Looking forward to reading your stuff.


I normally sign these things as 'Kev' ... but for you:


~Bucky 


P.S. I have shared some art stuff myself: *HERE*


----------



## Hairball (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome! We mentors will always help you with your writing!

Glad to see you!

I understand emotional issues, but you found the right place to be!

If you need any help, any of us mentors are always around for you!

Welcome!


----------



## Greimour (Jan 30, 2016)

Ooh, things changed since I was last around. Got new mentors in the building. Gratz on the position Hairball, whenever you got it ^_^


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you "bucky" 

And thank you Hairball, any and all help will always be welcomed!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 30, 2016)

xtrmnitemare said:


> Hello everyone. So, I was recommended to join this site by a friend in an online game while we were talking about writing and he was having issues finding mine elsewhere. When it comes to introductions, it is hard for me to start but once I do... everything comes out. At the moment I am almost 19, my birthday is February 10th (hurry up please), and for the past six to seven months I have had a severe case of writer's block. A few years ago I had actually been in a severe state of depression and that's when I really took up writing as a hobby. When I was hospitalized for a five month period I found myself just reading and writing at every chance I could, and drawing but that just so happens to be off-topic. I write things ranging from poetry to fiction of multiple kinds, but most of my works are never finished as I lose inspiration or I get hit by writer's block. I'll read almost anything that catches my interest. I remember when I was in middle school and elementary school my favorite thing's to read were Captain Underpants books... Since then it's kind of veered off to actual books but you get the picture. At the moment I am really just an avid gamer, but I really want to get back into writing more and hope to get some inspiration and help/tips on some of the things I have written.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Welcome to WF.. many people write for many reasons, and writing is a safe way to explore your inner demons and secret thoughts... for what ever reason, I am glad you are here, with us. This is a fabulous place to hang out, get advice, chat about writing, read other member's work and share your work. Hopefully you will be inspired, challenged and excited to continue working on your craft. Soooo, whatchooo waiting for? Join the fun and have a blast. I hope you will love WF as much as I do, if I can assist you, please let me know.. My name is Julia, and I ssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello xtrmnitemare!

Welcome to the forum! We have a lot going on here. There is a Mentor Directory as well as some Writing Contests and Prompts that are worth a look.

Take a gander around and see what you like. I'm sure you'll find it.

Cheers!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome, *xtrmnitemare*! I think that your friend pointed you in the right direction! Is he also a member here?

We'll do what we can to clear that writer's block ... 8)

HC


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *xtrmnitemare*! I think that your friend pointed you in the right direction! Is he also a member here?
> 
> We'll do what we can to clear that writer's block ... 8)
> 
> HC



Oh my friend was *Greimour*


----------



## belthagor (Jan 30, 2016)

xtrmnitemare said:


> Hello everyone. So, I was recommended to join this site by a friend in an online game while we were talking about writing and he was having issues finding mine elsewhere. When it comes to introductions, it is hard for me to start but once I do... everything comes out. At the moment I am almost 19, my birthday is February 10th (hurry up please), and for the past six to seven months I have had a severe case of writer's block. A few years ago I had actually been in a severe state of depression and that's when I really took up writing as a hobby. When I was hospitalized for a five month period I found myself just reading and writing at every chance I could, and drawing but that just so happens to be off-topic. I write things ranging from poetry to fiction of multiple kinds, but most of my works are never finished as I lose inspiration or I get hit by writer's block. I'll read almost anything that catches my interest. I remember when I was in middle school and elementary school my favorite thing's to read were Captain Underpants books... Since then it's kind of veered off to actual books but you get the picture. At the moment I am really just an avid gamer, but I really want to get back into writing more and hope to get some inspiration and help/tips on some of the things I have written.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What games do you play?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 30, 2016)

xtrmnitemare said:


> I remember when I was in middle school and elementary school my favorite thing's to read were Captain Underpants books...



"Tra la la!" 
(nobody else will understand this reference) 



Dude, are you stoked about the Captain Underpants movie coming out by Christmas 2017? 







I think the last time I bought a book from this series was _The Adventures of Super Duper Diaper Baby_. Then, I just grew up and apart from it. College happened, and _lots _of _babes_. Welcome aboard! I already critiqued your poem before I read your intro.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 30, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> "Tra la la!"
> (nobody else will understand this reference)
> 
> 
> ...



I remember those!  My brother and I would get 'em from the school library. My mum hated them!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 30, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> I remember those!  My brother and I would get 'em from the school library. My mum hated them!



Yeah, they seemed like South Park Jr without all the excessive swearing.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello and wellcome, its great to meet you. Looking forward to reading you stuff. I know how hard it is to live with depression having been depressed myself its fantastic to hear how writing and reading have helped you through such a hard time.


----------

